
Cavitation can be used to vaporize water into a fine mist - polymorphicprod
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cavitation
======
mindcrime
Back in my firefighting days, cavitation was one of the things the pump
operator had to be really aware of, as cavitation can cause serious damage to
a fire pump. This is why you have to pay a lot of attention to "residual
pressure" when taking water from a hydrant (or relay from other apparatus),
and/or make sure you don't run out of water when drafting from a drop tank.

